
WP Secure Downloads, An Ecommerce Solution For Selling Digital Products - VizionQuest
http://tomuse.com/wordpress-secure-download-plugin-ecommerce-sell-digital-products/
======
trickjarrett
Looks quite useful and is something I'll be exploring to use for a project
I've got in mind. It is a bit more expensive than I would have expected. I
understand it's meant for commercial customers who can afford the cost, but
had you described this to me I would have guessed half those prices as an
upper limit.

